# Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME



## Slizop (20. Mai 2013)

*Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe vor mir das Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME Headset zu kaufen und möchte mir dazu meine erste Soundkarte kaufen.

Ich möchte auch virtuellen 7.1 Sound verwenden und ansonsten werde ich das Headset meist fürs Spielen und für Filme benutzen

Mir gefällt bis her das ASUS Xonar D2X sehr gut, und vom Preis her wäre das auch zu verkraften. Ich würde gerne nicht mehr als 130€ ausgeben.

Ist diese Soundkarte zu empfehlen oder gibt es bessere für den selben Preis ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Ich würde ja liebe reinen richtigen Kopfhörer nehmen und dazu ein Asteck- oder Tischmicro. Bestenfalls würde die Xonar DX reichen, die kann quasi fast das gleiche bis auf dts und hat halt keine Sloterweiterung. Hatte die DX und jetzt die D2X. Hängt da ev. auch ein Soundsystem dran?


----------



## Thallassa (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Anstatt 110€ für eine D2X und 150€ für einen schrottigen PC 360 wegzuwerfen, würde ich dir empfehlen, wie Bakterius schon erwähnt hat, einen guten Hifi-Kopfhörer zu kaufen und eine nicht ganz so überdimensionierte Soundkarte.
Raukklangemulation braucht man keinesfalls, es ist ein Bonus, ich persönlich spiele immer mit Stereo, da mir das Raumklangzeugs viel zu sehr verfälscht. Die Ortung ist, in meinen Ohren, im Stereo auch besser.

Überdies ist die D2X wegen ihres P/L-Verhältnisses aktuell nicht zu empfehlen, da sie kaum einen Deut besser ist, als eine DX. - für 100€ sollte man eher einen FiiO E10 oder eine Creative X-fi HD kaufen (kosten beide 70€ und sind besser / gleich gut wie die D2X)

Beim Kopfhörer/Headset gäbe es bereits für 28€ das Superlux HD681 Evo, welches ziemlich genauso gut klingt, wie das 150€-Teil von Sennheiser.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Meinen beiden Vorrednern kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Finger weg von Gameraudio! Da schmeisst du dein Geld nur zum Fenster raus.


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Da hast du knapp 300€ eingeplant für dein Budget.

Nimm besser folgendes:

Kopfhörer: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm
Mikro: Zalman Mic1
Soundkarte: Creative X-FI HD mit surround simulation / Fiio E10 ohne surround simulation
Intern wäre die Sound Blaster Z ganz gut. Dürfte zwar in sachen Musik einer Xonar DX etwas unterlegen sein, aber im Gaming mindestens gleich auf, bzw besser, denn die Surround simulation hier ist ne ecke besser als "Dolbi Headphone", was die Asus nutzt.
Zudem ist hier ein ganz großer Vorteil, dass es einen separaten Kopfhöreranschluss gibt hinten. Du kannst also ein Lautsprechersystem (2.0/2.1/5.1) hinten direkt an der Soundkarte anschließen, und ebenso den Kopfhörer hinten. Du bist also nicht auf einen Frontpanel oder ähnliches angewiesen, der bei einem "billigen Gehäuse" evtl Störgeräusche verursachen könnte.

Damit hast du deutlich besseren Klang, deutlich längere Lebensdauer, und deutlich höhere Verarbeitungsqualität. Du wirst den Kopfhörer locker 10-20 Jahre behalten können. Falls was kaputt geht, kein Problem: Beyerdynamic vergibt 20 Jahre Ersatzteil garantie - Das heißt, du kannst die nächsten 20 Jahre jedes einzelteil nachkaufen.
Beim Sennheiser PC 360 wirst du nicht einmal Ohrpolster nachkaufen können, geschweige denn ersatzkabel, ersatzmikro etc.


----------



## Erok (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Und Beyerdynamic gibt auch nicht nur 2 Jahre normale Garantie, sondern satte 5 Jahre  Das darf man auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Slizop (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Mir geht es nicht um das ultimative Sounderlebnis. Mir geht es nur darum mit dem Sennheiser 360 einen guten 7.1 Surround Sound zu bekommen und auch bei Musik und Film eine große Vrbesserung im vergleich zur onboard Soundkarte zu erzielen. Es ist beschlossene sache, dass ich mir das Sennheiser kaufe, ich suche nur eine passende Soundkarte für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Die beste Soundkarte nützt dir aber nichts, wenn der Hörer es nicht hergibt. Und eine Frage: Wieso willst du nicht die beste Qualität für dein Geld? Ich wette, du kaufst dir in spätestens 3-4 Jahre ein neues 150€ Headset, weil es für dein Sennheiser keine Ersatzteile gibt. 

Mit einem Beyer Hörer wirst du nie wieder einen neuen Hörer kaufen.


Klanglich ist das PC 360 vielleicht 50€ wert.

P.S. Mit einem guten Hörer braucht man diesen ganzen 7.1 3 Milliarden.1 Schnickschnack garnicht.... die Ortung funktioniert auch in Stereo extrem gut.


----------



## Darkseth (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> P.S. Mit einem guten Hörer braucht man diesen ganzen 7.1 3 Milliarden.1 Schnickschnack garnicht.... die Ortung funktioniert auch in Stereo extrem gut.


 Oder mit etwa anderen worten: Da der DT 990 Pro DEUTLICH besseren Klang in jeglicher Hinsicht besitzt, wird auch das 7.1 Erlebnis mittels Surround simulation der Soundkarte bei weitem besser ausfallen, als mit dem Sennheiser PC 360.

Bestell dir doch einfach das PC 360 und den dt 990 Pro bei Thomann. Sollte dir das PC 360 am Ende wirklich besser gefallen (ich wette alles dagegen), kannst du es zu Thomann zurückschicken auf deren Versandkosten, innerhalb von 30 Tagen. So machst du dir einfach selbst ein Bild davon, wie groß der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Thallassa (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Wenn es dir nicht um das ultimative Sounderlebnis geht, warum willst du dann 300 Euro für Elektroschrott ausgeben??

Kauf dir doch einfach nen Creative Fatal1ty für 25€ und gut ist, da haste dann auch kein ultimatives Sounderlebnis, aber wenigstens hast du nur ein Zehntel deines Geldes verfeuert 

Ich meine, Alter, ehrlich, warum ausgerechnet das Sennheiser, beschlossene Sache, wtf?? Bitte was erhoffst du dir davon? Die 7.1 Surrroundemulation kann das auch nicht besser bedienen. Sogar schlechter, weil die Bühne furzklein ist.


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*



> warum ausgerechnet das Sennheiser



Weil "Game" drauf steht...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Lol, genau.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*



Slizop schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um das ultimative Sounderlebnis. Mir geht es nur darum mit dem Sennheiser 360 einen guten 7.1 Surround Sound zu bekommen und auch bei Musik und Film eine große Vrbesserung im vergleich zur onboard Soundkarte zu erzielen. Es ist beschlossene sache, dass ich mir das Sennheiser kaufe, ich suche nur eine passende Soundkarte für meine Bedürfnisse.



Kein Sounderlebnis, dann würde ich ein Grammophon empfehlen und mit einem Headset bekommt man keinen wirklich guten 5.1 Sound ( auch nicht 7.1 was äußerst selten in der freien Wildbahn zu finden ist ). In dem Falle wäre eine Xonar DG / DGX mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Berky (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Bevor du die ASUS Xonar D2X kaufst würd nochmal 10€ drauflegen und die neuere Asus Phoebus Solo kaufen, bietet für Gamer mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten als alle anderen Asus Karten. Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst wäre die Creative Soundblaster Z um 80€ zu empfehlen. 7.1 ist bei Stereo Kopfhörern nicht möglich, auch von den ganzen Surround Simulationen würd ich nicht all zu viel erwarten.
Ich denke mit einem Soundblaster Z wärst du gut bedient.


----------



## Morishno (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Das Sennheiser hat doch auch nur eine 7.1 Simulation ?! Die haben da ja keine 7 Lautsprecher verbaut. Das ist auch ein Stereo-Kopfhörer. Ausserdem ist die Ortung und ähnliches bei Simulationen doch sogar besser als wenn man echtes 5.1 im Kopfhörer hat.


----------



## Gast20190124 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*



Morishno schrieb:


> Das Sennheiser hat doch auch nur eine 7.1 Simulation ?! Die haben da ja keine 7 Lautsprecher verbaut. Das ist auch ein Stereo-Kopfhörer. Ausserdem ist die Ortung und ähnliches bei Simulationen doch sogar besser als wenn man echtes 5.1 im Kopfhörer hat.



Der Sennheiser hat keine Simulation...das macht die Soundkarte. Ich weiss nicht, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, ein Kopfhörer mit 7-10 sich teilweise überlappenden Lautsprechern könnte "echtes" Surround darstellen.

 Der Gehörgang ist ca. 0.7 cm dick und 2,5 cm lang. Die Lautsprecher  sitzen im besten Falle auch nur 2 cm vom Ohr entfernt. In einem Raum von  ca. 0,96cm³ soll sich physikalischer Mehrkanalsound wie in einem  Wohnzimmer entfalten können? Das geht nur durch Simulation. Die Marken/Hersteller die das behaupten (durch z.B. sensationelle YT-Videos) verarschen dich.


Es gibt da den Unterschied zwischen "funktionieren" und "wirken". Du kannst in einer 16m² Bude auch ein 9.2 Surroundsetup aufstellen. Es wird auch funktionieren. Aber wirken wird es nicht, wie sich das der Ingenieur dachte, weil  die Raumabstände einfach zu klein sind.


----------



## Morishno (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Damit meinte ich eigentlich, das wenn man das Sennheiser auf hat auch "nur" Simulation hat


			
				sananelan schrieb:
			
		

> 7.1 ist bei Stereo Kopfhörern nicht möglich, auch von den ganzen Surround Simulationen würd ich nicht all zu viel erwarten.


Das war hierrauf bezogen. Ich hatte das nämlich als argument für den Sennheiser verstanden.
Und mit den 8 Lautsprechern meinte ich genau das was du gesagt hast (tut mir Leid wenn das nicht so ganz rüberkam)
Der Sennheiser ist ja auch einfach nur ein Stereo-Kopfhörer mit nem billigen Mikrofon und so ein bisschen Zusatzgedöns wie Mute-Knöpfen.


----------



## Berky (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME*

Ne ich meinte Surround Simulation per Software.


----------

